# Strategies to update with no WIFI access?



## MattyB (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi!

Because of where I have to park in my condo building, there is no way my car will have regular access to WIFI unless my building decides to wire the parking garage, which may happen in 3-4 years after enough cars use it, but thats for tomorrow. I got my first few updates over LTE, but they have stopped now, and Tesla support says you MUST be connected to WIFI now to get future updates. They also told me have have 2 updates and a map update queued up, which I have not gotten yet, so I guess they are serious about the WIFI-only moving forward.

Their "sugguestions" included calling Tesla support regurlarly to see if I have any updates queued, and if I do, go sit at a Starbucks WIFI and hope they come down. Side note, does anyone know how to predict if they will?? I actually tried that last night, and even though I know I have 3 queued, none of my updates came down. The other suggestion was to schedule a visit to my service center where they can manually update the car -- also not appealing.

Has anyone with a similar situation come up with a work around?

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I suggest putting your phone in "hotspot" mode, and then connecting your car to your phone's wifi hotspot.

Parking somewhere that offers free wifi (or at a friend's house) is also a fine alternative.

I know the map updates require wifi (because they're really large), but this is the first I've heard a Tesla rep suggest that firmware updates require wifi. I'd take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Updates don't just magically come down when you are connected to Wi-Fi. There's some magic behind it, but you generally need to be connected for a period of time before they will come down. (that seems to be hours)
What about connecting to Wi-Fi at work? 
I was on vacation last week and had to put my hot-spot in the car overnight for the update to come down. 

Maybe some Wi-Fi extenders in the condo garage could help.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I hear you can go to any Tesla service center and ask them to push you an update while you sip coffee in the waiting room.

You also _can_ buy wifi extenders that are so powerful that you're bordering on Ajit Pai stopping by and smacking you with that giant Reece's mug (something like AVACOM Wireless Extender). Depending on the distance, that might be enough to get your car a weak wifi signal on 2.4 ghz (5 is likely out of the question, it doesn't like concrete). Make sure it's a "guest network", though, so anyone who figures out the password can't hack their way into your condo.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Some condo buildings in my area put in wifi in the name of safety because there is no way to call for help. We've had 2 cars stolen from our garage and I was unsuccessful in getting them to do it but I did a poor job debating it so your mileage may vary. I have been connecting at work but once they stopped with the LTE updates I started getting the updates slower. I have tried hotspot from my phone but it hasn't gone well. It connects but drops it for some reason. Other computers seem to be ok on it so who knows. It would be nice if we could get some insight into this queue. I think the problem with Starbucks is the speed could be really slow. It kind of sounds like Tesla won't bother with slow connections and its going to take forever even if they do.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I put an old wireless router in my garage and a wireless bridge in my LR window and the other one in my garage by the door (inside the wall) to beam wi-fi to it. Total run is line of sight and about 100 ft. Works great.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm an apartment dweller and don't have any convenient wifi hotspots my car can connect to. Currently on 2019.7.102. What's the best way to ensure I get a FW upgrade when it's time? Should I just leave my phone hotspot turned on for a while in the car, or go visit a service center and try to hop on their wifi?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I did my last 25 minute update without any wifi. Many downloads are quick...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> I'm an apartment dweller and don't have any convenient wifi hotspots my car can connect to. Currently on 2019.7.102. What's the best way to ensure I get a FW upgrade when it's time? Should I just leave my phone hotspot turned on for a while in the car, or go visit a service center and try to hop on their wifi?


The wifi hotspot might help, a SC might help (many opinions on this one) the key is nothing guarantees the SW download. You are in a unique situation this one time. From your SW version it is most likely guaranteed you have the new FWD HW. These cars are shipping with 7.102 and almost immediately update to 7.105, so getting some connection may help since it seems they are updating this SW right away.

Long term once you get in to the normal routine of SW updates it is very random how quickly they roll out and to whom they go first. So I think you have an exception with this first one and some Wifi might help, but no guarantees.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

casey morgan said:


> I did my last 25 minute update without any wifi. Many downloads are quick...


It just came across the Tesla LTE connection?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Greg Appelt said:


> I'm an apartment dweller and don't have any convenient wifi hotspots my car can connect to. Currently on 2019.7.102. What's the best way to ensure I get a FW upgrade when it's time? Should I just leave my phone hotspot turned on for a while in the car, or go visit a service center and try to hop on their wifi?


Maybe give it connectivity from your phone every week or every few weeks. Possibly while you are at lunch or something like that. Just don't leave you phone in the car (aka key) in the car when you do so.


----------

